# 8 Nice Pompanos at GSP



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Got started Tuesday, July 24, around 8 am. Right off the bat got 2 nice pomps, 13 ½” and 14 ¼”. About an hour and half later finally got 2 more in a row, 15” and 15 ½”. Sprinkled in between all the pomps of the day were of course the dreaded catfish. Absolutely beautiful day to enjoy between rebaiting hooks. By 2 pm the final four came one at a time every half hour or so, 15”, 14 ¾”, 12 3/4” and 13 ¼. Also, some dolphins gave us a show all morning. The pod splashed and frolicked as they schooled fish. The rain finally ran us off the beach as we were soaked to the bone before we got to our truck. All fish were caught of fresh live sand fleas.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice mess of fish you got there...


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

That makes me hungry! Nice catch, what did they eat?


----------



## mtroyner (Jul 21, 2012)

Nice Catch! What's GSP stand for? Sorry, from out of town visiting Pensacola in late August and was hoping to do a little surf fising.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

you know where to find them thats for sure!


----------



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

Well done! How was the weed? I want to hit the beach hard this weekend, but not so much if I am going to have to fight the weed, and not the fish.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

mtroyner said:


> Nice Catch! What's GSP stand for? Sorry, from out of town visiting Pensacola in late August and was hoping to do a little surf fising.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


GSP=Gulf State Park good luck fishing in August....


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

RipinLips said:


> Well done! How was the weed? I want to hit the beach hard this weekend, but not so much if I am going to have to fight the weed, and not the fish.


The grass was there but it was still fishable.The main concern was that green algae. When it is present don't attempt fishing because it is not fishable. Keep on fishin...


----------

